# Welcher Tablet-Stift?



## Flipbo219 (28. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Lenovo Miix 310 Tablet und wollte jetzt mal in One Note Notizen anlegen. Das geht darin ja auch händisch und wollte mir deshalb einen Eingabestift kaufen. 
Aber meine Frage hier ist welcher? Es gibt ja diese richtig billigen mit der breiten Gummi-Spitze, die aber denke ich ziemlich ungeeignet sind zum präzisen Schreiben oder? Gibt es da auch Stifte mit einer feinen Spitze, die auf sämtlichen TouchScreens funktionieren? 

Danke und Lg


----------



## Ahab (28. November 2016)

Ja, sogenannte kapazitive Stifte funktionieren auf allen (kapazitiven) Displays, sind zum präzisen Schreiben aber eher ungeeignet. 

Sogenannte aktive Stifte mit feiner Spitze setzen auf ein zusätzliches Input-Layer im Display. Universelle Lösungen gibt es leider nicht, auch nicht für das Miix. Daher ein klares Nein.  Sowas muss man leider vorher mit bedenken.


----------



## shootme55 (28. November 2016)

Beim 310er wird leider kein Stylus unterstützt. Da hast dann so viel ich weiss quasi nur mehr die Möglichkeit, mit den kapazitiven Stiften wie du sie beschreibst zu arbeiten.
Wie Ahab schon beschreibt wird das bei den günstigeren Tablets gerne eingespart. Musterbeispiel ist das surface, da klappts auch nur mit dem Pro. Übrigens: das Miix 510 hat den gewünschten Stift, da wär aber ein gewisser Aufpreis fällig sofern du dein 310er noch zurück geben kannst.


----------



## Ahab (28. November 2016)

Das Surface 3 unterstützt den Surface Pen.  

Was man bei der Sache aber auch noch mit bedenken muss, ist die Handerkennung, bzw. palm detection. Die meisten Tablets mit Stift verfügen auch über palm detection, damit man die Hand auf dem Display ruhen lassen und schreiben kann, ohne unbeabsichtigt Aktionen auszulösen. 

"Normale" Tablets haben das ebenfalls nicht. Das Arbeiten mit einem kapazitiven Stift wird einem also auch in der Hinsicht versauert. Falls du auf die Idee kommen solltest dir sowas zuzulegen: 

Adonit Jot Mini 2.0 Metall Stylus fur Apple iPad: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## shootme55 (28. November 2016)

Ahab schrieb:


> Das Surface 3 unterstützt den Surface Pen.
> [/url]



Sorry ich meinte natürlich Surface (1). Damals hatten wir in der Firma genau deswgen die Pros gekauft. So viel ich weis wars beim 2er auch noch so.

Ja aber das mit der Handflächenerkennung ist normalerweise eh klar. Wenn man keinen Stylus hat ist das ziemlich unbequem wenn man nicht am Bildschirm ankommen kann. Ich wüsst garnicht wie ich auf meinem Miix 510 schreiben sollt ohne Hautkontakt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (28. November 2016)

Alles klar.. Danke.  Das hatte ich befürchtet, dass ich da keine 100%-ige Lösung finden werde. Umtauschen wollte ich das Teil eigentlich nicht, weil ich das für einen Super-Preis bekommen habe und Leistungsmäßig eigentlich auch zufrieden bin. 
Aber den Adonit kann ich problemlos verwenden? Ich will ja auch keine Seitenlange Romane schreiben, sondern einfach nur die Möglichkeit haben eine ordentliche Notiz zu machen 

Edit:
Aktiver Stylus-Stift, Chialstar kapazitiver Touch Screen Zeichnen- und Schreibstift, feine Prazision Kugelschreiber fur iPad, iPhone, Android Smartphones und Tablets: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Geht so einer auch? Wo sind die Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## Ahab (28. November 2016)

(Hatte ich mal auf PocketPC geschrieben: )


> Die Stifte von Adonit sind tatsächlich sehr präzise, können aber zwei essentielle Probleme nicht lösen. Diese haben bei mir dazu geführt, dass ich den Jot Pro wieder zurückgeschickt habe:
> 
> 1. Das Surface 2 ist nicht für Stifteingaben ausgelegt. Daher gibt es auch keine Handballenerkennung, wie bei den Surface Pros. Ergo muss der Stift in der Luft gehalten werden, was für wirklich präzises Zeichnen wohl sehr hinderlich sein dürfte. Du könntest dir aber zum Zeichnen einen Handschuh anziehen und das Problem so umgehen!
> 
> ...



Zu dem anderen Stift kann ich nichts sagen. Die Rezensionen sind eher durchwachsen. Sehr feine kapazitive Styli scheitern leider oft in der Praxis, sei es durch mangelhafte Kompatibilität, Usability, oder Qualität. Stifteingabe ist einfach eine Anforderung, die dringendst _vor_ dem Kauf einfließen muss. Das nachzurüsten ist immer Käse.


----------



## Flipbo219 (28. November 2016)

Das ist klar.  Zum Glück brauche ich das nur als Spielerei. 

Kannst du mir @Ahab denn noch sagen wo der Unterschied zwischen dem Mini2 und dem Pro ist? Also außer der Größe.


----------



## Ahab (28. November 2016)

Nein kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ist auch schon recht lange her bei mir.  Außer der Größe ist zumindest offensichtlich kein Unterschied erkennbar.


----------



## shootme55 (28. November 2016)

Heute ist cyber-monday. Wenn du dich beeilst, der Miix 510 ist auf Amazon extrem billig zu haben!


----------

